# Problem after rebooting



## Jeko (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi all.

So the situation is that:

I've a FreeBSD 64bit OS on a VM (virtualBox). It works fine, zero problem. But when I modify something, and I reboot, I lose everything.

I've searched a lot for a command like "save-all" but nothing.

I hope you can help me.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2016)

Let's start with some basic information: what version of FreeBSD?  What version of VirtualBox?

Then we go to specifics: What do you modify?  What do you use to modify it?  How do you save it?


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 10, 2016)

Not sure if I can help but I got FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE running emulators/virtualbox-ose version 4.3.36. On that I have a Linux Ubuntu (guest) server running, and a FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE (guest) running at well.  I don't think I am having that issue.  But I will willing to try and copy what you are doing.

Answer wblock questions first at least.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2016)

This will probably help: Handbook: Chapter 11. Configuration and Tuning


----------

